# emirates pilots wifes



## napo

Hi, this is my first post here, but I read a lot of post that really help me at this moment.

My husband really wants to work with emirates (as first officer), and he will have his selection process on october. If he get the job, the company will give us a good package of benefits, but I am worried because I think that all this benefits have a reason...a lot of work. 
Maybe, here at this forum, anyone knows how is the work, the flights, the jet lag???? How many nigth I will be alone with my kids???

Beside that, we speak spanish, and my kids doesn t know english.They are 7, 3 and 1 year old? It will be so difficult to them?

I don t know what to do if my husband get that job. We are in a good situation here, but this is a country with a lot of problems, and we think that Dubai (maybe) is a better place to them. If we decided to go, we are thinking to moving for 15 years al least, at that moment my kids will be teenagers and they will be at univeristy. How are the universities at dubai?

Sorry about all this questions, but Dubai is really far away from home and it isn t a easy decision? 

Please tell me all you can about emirates, life style for pilots wifes with kids (the good things and the bad things please)...

Thank you!!! (and sorry for my regular english)


----------



## Ogri750

I can't speak for the wives, but a good friend of mine is a pilot for Emirates (just gone onto the 380's) and he does seem to get a good amount of time off.

Apart from his Australia flights, most of his trips are 1 or 2 days, mind you, that was when he was flying the 330/340, so it might be different with the 380.

As for your kids not speaking English, my daughter has a friend from Chile, and when he arrived three years ago, spoke only Spanish. He has just taken his GCSE in English and got a grade B, which is superb.

Don't worry about asking questions, that is what this forum is for


----------



## napo

Ogri750 said:


> I can't speak for the wives, but a good friend of mine is a pilot for Emirates (just gone onto the 380's) and he does seem to get a good amount of time off.
> 
> Apart from his Australia flights, most of his trips are 1 or 2 days, mind you, that was when he was flying the 330/340, so it might be different with the 380.
> 
> As for your kids not speaking English, my daughter has a friend from Chile, and when he arrived three years ago, spoke only Spanish. He has just taken his GCSE in English and got a grade B, which is superb.
> 
> Don't worry about asking questions, that is what this forum is for



Thank you for you help. And do you know the villas that emirates offer?


----------



## Ogri750

My friend and his wife live in Jumeirah in a good sized 3 bed apartment.

Going by the size of the apartment they have just for the 2 of them, I would think that a good sized villa would be made available for a family.


----------



## Huzzah Barking-Hatstand

Hi Napo,

At EK it will probably depend on what fleet he ends up on as to how much he is away. 330/340 tend to do alot of short sector flying, mostly India (something of a standing joke amoung the EK pilots), so they either get back at the end of the day or an overnight. 777 and 380 are away from 2-4 nights depending on the destination.

Emirates have villa's all over, some in Mirdif, quite alot in Silicon Oasis, some way out of town 4Km down a track I'm told. It can be the luck of the draw as to what you get.

At risk of being slapped by a mod for promoting other forums (god-forbid) you migth want to ask the question again at [url removed] as I know quite a few Emirates wives hang out there. But don't forget to come back here when your done we are so much more friendly and have nice teeth. 

Cheers
H-B-H


----------

